
Getting Deep into EVM: How Ethereum Works Backstage - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/getting-deep-into-evm-how-ethereum-works-backstage-ac7efa1f0015
======
cjslep
When I wrote my own EVM emulator I remember seeing the same 4 garbage
instructions generated at the end (or beginning? I forget) of contracts
depending on the tool used to generate said contract. I never cared to figure
out why, and I still don't know why.

~~~
mbrock
It’s called the BZZR metadata and it’s supposedly potentially useful for
something.

~~~
joshu
it's the swarm link to the contract metadata/api. why it's not in the actual
binary i have no idea.

